# Humminbird customer service



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanted to give a shout out to humminbird customer service. I had 3 units get wonky over the previous softwate update. All at the same time. Right before I left for vacation. They agreed to let me ship them in on a Tuesday and repair them and over night them back to me by Friday so I had them for my trip. They even shipped them to the marina I was launching out of so I didn't have to wait on fed ex Friday morning. When I got to cranberry creek they were there waiting and I went fishing. They certainly tried to make the best of a bad situation and came thru for me. 

And on a side note we limited out all 3 days we were there on erie fishing for walleye. Without my units that would of been almost impossible.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Yea for customer service. Wish more corp. would exhibit that same behavior.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I was happy with them last year. Unit turned into a brick when doing an update due to not marking way points. Shipped it and back in not more than a week fixed.


----------

